# Blood red brake painting



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

*The process just for your reference:*

1. Use cleaner and scouring pads clean the brake very well, remove all brake dust.

















2. Be noted, seal this hole well.









3. put brake into oven for drying, must remove all water.

















4. find out the color which you want.

























5. Then spray epoxy primer for increase paint's adhesion.
After primer curing, use #600 sandpaper to polish the surface until smooth.









6. spray the paint

















7. After one day, use the mask paper to spray what you want.

















8. prepare the clear coat for final layer.









9. finish


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Stunning :thumb:


----------



## b3rto21 (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice....


----------



## mitchelld (Jan 14, 2012)

does anyone know how i could make up little stencils like the lambo one ? obv i doubt il ever paint a lambo but ive got a few ideas


----------



## P200MSD (Jan 5, 2009)

Very nice! I was a little dubious when I saw you were re-painting Lambo calipers, but you have done really well!!! Not a brush in sight!


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Great job!


----------



## Hardsworth (Apr 12, 2012)

mitchelld said:


> does anyone know how i could make up little stencils like the lambo one ? obv i doubt il ever paint a lambo but ive got a few ideas


print a logo on to thin card and use a craft knife to cut out the preferred logo :thumb:


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

mitchelld said:


> does anyone know how i could make up little stencils like the lambo one ? obv i doubt il ever paint a lambo but ive got a few ideas


I use coreldraw and the machine as below.


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

the most difficult calipers which I had done is:










































I spend 3 days to do this, almost crazy! :wall:


----------



## Pugnut (Nov 4, 2008)

That last set are amazing - beautifully done


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

Pugnut said:


> That last set are amazing - beautifully done


+1 They are insane :argie::argie:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

How cool are those last set !


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

they look very good, clever idea.


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

wow that's awesome, nice work


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

adf27 said:


> +1 They are insane :argie::argie:


watch 1:47 :thumb:


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh my god they look awesome


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Can I ask what machine that is ? and how do you get the Lambo font into Corel Draw to start with?


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

nicks16v said:


> Can I ask what machine that is ? and how do you get the Lambo font into Corel Draw to start with?


Check this post, show you how to do there 
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=210415


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Great job


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

Installed :car:


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

that looks really nice...


----------

